# cultures



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, ive been reading many threads and it seems very popular to produce your own cultures for frog food-fruit flys etc.
I was wondering for example how long a tub of micro crickets would last 3 dart frogs? Ball park?


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

my mirco crickets always seem to die before i can finish the tub, only lasts about 4 days, and thats with 4 frogs. Best bet is setting up up fly cultures. much easier to maintain.

good tutorial for setting them up is HERE


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree, I only buy 1 tub of mini crix every so often for a change in diet, but they do tend to die fast! I use my own home cultured fruit flies, so easy to do


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

yes i would use crickets as a treat they can become a problem if any dont get eaten and are left to grow they can nibble at the frogs and stress them if you are using crickets make sure you gutload them 1st they shout stay alive alot longer that way 

Matt


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*thanx*

Thanx for the replys, with fly cultures- how many would I neen on the go for 3 darts?
I mean for example would 3 sound ok?
-one just starting
-one semi developed
-and one thats developed and full of fly's that your feeding darts on at the moment?

thanx for help


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

your best bet is to keep them on 2 week gaps. with a 6 week lifespan.

so 2 new cultures
2 developing cultures
2 ready to use/ make new cultures

This way it reduces the build up of mites in the colonies.

Hope that helps (best setting up at least 2 colonies in case 1 collapses)


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

another way to take out mites is to lightly spray the culture with water or use mite paper


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*thank you*



deadmeat30 said:


> your best bet is to keep them on 2 week gaps. with a 6 week lifespan.
> 
> so 2 new cultures
> 2 developing cultures
> ...


Perfect mate, exactly what I was looking for-thank you.

If you could answer one other question that would be great, 3 darts-how would I know if they need more or less food?
Is it just add some daily and look at there size and if they look as if there searching for food in which case add more?

thanx in advance

Jamie


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

i feed mine roughly 12-15 flies a day each, there right greedy buggers, but make sure you spread them round the viv, so that get to jump around and chase them and also ensures they all get some .


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*thanx*



Dendroman said:


> another way to take out mites is to lightly spray the culture with water or use mite paper


Thanx, im a pain in tha ass newbie lol so asking alot of questions you have answered countless times lol : victory:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

What about springtails? They multiply like wild fire. I put some in with my fruit beetles that i was hoping to breed, to keep the substrate clean. I am now over-run with springtails!!


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*thanx*



deadmeat30 said:


> i feed mine roughly 12-15 flies a day each, there right greedy buggers, but make sure you spread them round the viv, so that get to jump around and chase them and also ensures they all get some .


Thanx very much, you hae been very helpful buddy. :notworthy:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Where do people get their culture kits?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dartfrog or eds fly meat in the U.S


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

i bought my culture from livefoods uk, and then made my own cultures from there, I used a recipe online for the media and so far it's worked a treat!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

you can just create your own kits. I use a home made recipe, jam jars with tights stretched over the top with cotton wool or straw. I have loads of flies and they are doing real well.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I use empty cricket tubs, hole cut in the lid, then a bit of fine mesh net curtain between that, hey presto!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

knighty said:


> you can just create your own kits. I use a home made recipe, jam jars with tights stretched over the top with cotton wool or straw. I have loads of flies and they are doing real well.


So what do you add for them to feed on?

So you make that, then chuck in a handfull of flies and they'll start breeding?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a recepie that was given to me by a friend, it is
1 part white sugar
2 parts powdered milk
4 parts instant mash
0.5 part yeast
then mix with pure fruit juice and a tiny splash (literally 2ml) of vinegar. When it has been mixed it should be like a wet paste. Not a liquid.

Leave it to stand for a day or so then add about 30-40 flies and some wood wool, straw or cotten wool and your away.

This is only my 4th week into it but so far so good....


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Right, brilliant. Cheers.

Will root around for some old jars tonight and see what I can find.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

best thing i have found so far is ENT culture kit....the medium from them is spot on.

No smell in the slightest and ton's of lave.

i have used sevral recepies and theres is by far the best i have had,


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah ENT always seem to be good whatever you get from them. I'll try Knighty's recipe as I reckon I have all the ingredients and bits at home, if not then ENT sound good.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

think the kit from dartfrog is about £14 quid


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

What happens with all the dead flies, and the things that maggots hatch out of? Do you clean the jars out? Surely this would mean losing a load of flies?


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

i generally get rid of my cultures at 6 weeks, no matter there stage. Not tried the ENT culture kits, i just follow the way AJC uses on his frog room video. given me great results.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all, who is AJC where can i look at this video? cheers Stu


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

HERE


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I use the ENT media and eds fly meat media, it's easy all you have to do is add water. The result are great, eds fly meat Media has spirulina added and it realy enhances the blue in the frogs. The jars I got from both suppliers are reusable.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

This?

E.N.T. Terrarientechnik - Drosophila Zuchtset, small DB100


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats the one!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

here is a guide to my method

Culturing fruit flies - TREE FROG WORLD

Next time i make a batch i am going to try adding some spirulina and see what happens.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dartfrog sell the ENT culture media as well as the jars from ENT and Black Jungle.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

All you need is a carton of orange juice/ or just water and mix with readybrek until sloppy, pour it all into a tub, put a lump of cotton wool on top or straw then add about 50 flies and away you go. If you use any dairy products in your recipes it will go sour and smell. 

Instant mash flakes are a good alternative but use flakes rather than powder as most of these have the dairy products removed. Not cadburys smash..


----------

